# Skip or Meer... Who do you think...



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, so next year what do you guys want. Do you think Meer is still the clear cut player to run the point, or is Alston giving him a run for his money? I think Alston is doing a better job running the floor, whereas Meer was the better shooter. 

What do you guys think? I am just kinda wondering how he's been since the trade. I haven't watched much of the Alston run Magic since the deal.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

lol this coming from a houston homer

Without a doubt when jameer is back its his team again. He is a better slasher, ten times better shooter, and a better passer in my opinion. In late game situations jameer was our closer, which now you don't even see rafer on the floor at the end of the game. Don't get me wrong rafer has been huge for us at times this year, but he is just too inconsistent. Jameer was an allstar for a reason.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It's Jameer. Skip is steady and would make an excellent backup PG for us if we keep him around. He's doing a good job this year not making too many mistakes out there... But at the same time, he's not really a player who can win games for you. He just wont lose them. He's good ball handler, good at pushing the ball, not a major liability on D, although inconsistent he's capable of knocking down the wide open look. All good things.

Jameer is a guy who can win games with the ball in his hands though. A much better scorer and floor leader out there. Probably about equal in passing, but I like Jameer more cuz he had a nice 1-2 game with Dwight that he always worked in that was always fun watching. His lobs and such made the game fun for Dwight, which only Hedo really throws him lobs now.... 

So I prefer Jameer pretty easily, but that doesn't mean Skip has been bad. Jameer was just a little better than him IMO.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Rafer was playing terribly in game 2 vs Cavs. I wish SVG used this lineup more often, especially in the 4th quarter-Lee, MP, Hedo, Rashard, Dwight


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> Rafer was playing terribly in game 2 vs Cavs. I wish SVG used this lineup more often, especially in the 4th quarter-Lee, MP, Hedo, Rashard, Dwight


That is probably the lineup that should be starting, but the Magic can't afford to get Pietrus into foul trouble and they need his energy off the bench.

It seems like SVG waits for 3 quarters until he finally allows Hedo to become the Point Forward. Why he does this is beyond me? Hedo should basically be setting up the offense every time down as well as he has played.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jameer over Rafer easily.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

atmacfan said:


> *lol this coming from a houston homer*


Um ok?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This really isn't even a question.

Jameer Nelson has become an awesome PG and a great shooter. Orlando is 2x better on offense with Nelson at the helm because he's such a high percentage shooter.

Nelson/Rafer will be one of the better PG combos in the league, but Nelson will start. If Rafer starts to complain, I wouldn't be surprised if they dealt him...maybe to the Lakers for Farmar and Morrison's expiring contract.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If Meer is healthy next year I'd have no issue with getting rid of Rafer and keeping AJ. IMO AJ has done a good job as backup PG and is tough defensively... and he won't have any issue playing 15mins a night. Rafer on the other hand? Not so sure.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Depending on if and how much we re-sign Hedo, we'll probably get rid of Alston to make room to re-sign Marcin Gortat.


----------

